# Medications and dosages that successfuly treated your dp/dr



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm currently looking into taking Lamictal with my Effexor (which I'm already on) and am wondering what dosage of Lamictal have people had success with? Also, does anyone know which SSRI's the Depersonliazation Research Unit in London is using in their trials that they have found to be successful (along with Lamictal) in treating dp/dr? Thank you!


----------

